# Screen-Aufnahme ("Bildschirmvideo")



## Netos (13. August 2005)

Ich suche nach einem Tool womit ich stat screen shots auch ganze videos aufnehmen kann, wie es bei den Video Tutorials von Tutorials.de der fall ist. 

Gibt es Gratis Tools? wäre schön wenn mich jemand informieren würde! danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. August 2005)

*Re: Screen aufnahme Tool ("Bildschirmvideo")*

Fraps ist in der alten Version kostenlos, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es auch vom Desktop Videos aufzeichnen kann oder nur bei Fullscreenanwendungen.


----------



## Netos (13. August 2005)

*Re: Screen aufnahme Tool ("Bildschirmvideo")*

Hmm erstmal danke. Allerding lassen sich da nur 30 Sekunden Video aufnehmen.. Das Tool überzeugt mich auch mit der Aufmachung nicht wirklich  wäre schön wenn sich noch alternativen finden lassen, wenns geht kostenlos ..  Danke!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. August 2005)

*Re: Screen aufnahme Tool ("Bildschirmvideo")*

Hi.

Der Windows Media Encoder kann ScreenCapturing und ist gratis.

Ansonsten gäbe es das Camtasia Studio. Nur das ist nicht gerade billig.

MfG,
Alex


----------



## Heskey (3. Juli 2010)

Debut Video Capture (Freeware) zeichnet den Bildschirm, Bilder von der Webcam oder Filme von Camcorder als Video auf. Das Programm kommt auch gut mit Spielen oder dam Abfilmen von Videos zurecht.
http://debut-video-capture.soft-ware.net/download.asp


----------

